
How two programmers bootstrapped an apparel business - juliansamarjiev
https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/dulo-86eeb8e62d
======
Micoloth
Just a note if the original guys are around- in your website main page, "keep
it's looks" should be "keep its looks".

I know someone finds this annoying, but it's your website front page so..

~~~
Micoloth
By the way, I think it's a cool product! I like startups actually producing
things

~~~
juliansamarjiev
Thank you for the feedback!

Will fix the typo :)

